# Indiana?



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Are there any SA support groups in Indiana?


----------



## deschutes (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Farren, 
I don't know if there are any groups in Indiana, I tried to get one going a few months ago and we couldn't make it work, there just weren't enough of us and we were too far apart.
I'm still interested in starting one though if your interested.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Although I'm sure it would be doable, I wish there was already an existing group going that I could basically walk into. I feel a little overwhelmed right now to consider organizing from the ground up. I'll have to see what the interest is out there though.


----------



## deschutes (Nov 13, 2005)

I know what you mean, I don't even know if I could coordinate and confide with strangers to begin with, but I'm willing to try.

as far as location, since there aren't many of us in Indiana, I think there's no way around driving some distance, I'm willing to drive a bit south of Indy.

just thinking out loud...


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

deschutes,

Here is a link to a few existing groups that may be close to you:

http://www.anxietypanic.com/indiana.htm

I don't know anything about them though. Enter at your own risk. 

Farren


----------



## deschutes (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info Farren! 
I didn't know these groups existed.
I guess I've always been resistant to join these types of groups cuz I imagine them as being highly structured, run by experts with lots of opinions, and you might have to pay money, but I guess I should consider them more seriously.
Forming an independant group, on the other hand, could be rewarding, albeit with some challenges, 
I think what I'm really looking for are people I could just relate to in ways that most people just can't understand, without expectations, I'd imagine that it could even be fun...


----------

